# Potato Onions



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Potato onion
From Wiki ...

The potato onion is a variety of multiplier onion, similar to the shallot, although producing larger bulbs. It is remarkably easy to grow, keeps better than almost any other variety of onion, and is ideal for the home gardener with restricted space. It was very popular in the past, but like many old varieties, it has been passed over in favor of types more suitable for mechanical harvesting and mass marketing.

It is generally planted from bulbs, not from seed. Most sources say it should be planted in the fall, but this probably applies only to areas with moderate climates. It can be planted in the spring as early as the ground can be worked and produces well when so planted, up to at least the most northern limits of planting zone 5.

I was looking for an onion in which I don't have to buy 'bulbs' in the spring ... and the potato onion has worked well for that. (along with my walking onions)
From each bulb I get 7 - 9 more ... the smaller one I will plant back and the larger ones will be used/stored ... Very cool ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*An onion patch that could go on forever*

Every spring I had a difficult time finding onion sets. I love onions and put them in just about all my main dishes.

A couple years ago, I found lots of onions sets in the fall, as well as garlic sets. I bought a few bags and planted a whole patch of them. It was really more than I could use in a year, but then an idea hit me. My grandparents always had an onion patch. The onions grew there year after year, multiplying and every spring they came up and we used them as we needed them.

I decided that this bed of onions would be just like my grandparents onion patch. I use the onions as I need them. They seem to double every year so I try to use one of each of the 2 so that the other can grow larger. So far it has been a good idea.

Onions don't seem to do well as companion plants, so having their own dedicated garden bed also seems to work for them. I do have garlic planted at one end and they seem to be fine. I have yellow, white and red onions planted so that no matter what type I want, they are always available.

In thinking of preps, I will always have fresh onions. I think they are good for your health, and can be eaten in many ways and in most food dishes. I like baked onions, onion pie, fried onion with burgers or steak, onion soup and onions in salads and main dishes. If I had a BOL, I would plant a patch of onions there for the same purpose. They would grow year after year and always be a ready food, with very little investment. Really, an onion patch for less than $10.00?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I wonder if the "bunching onions" we have are similar to what is mentioned above? They reseed themselves and come back every year, and we cut off what we need, using the tops like green onions. You can pull and eat the bulb, but they're not as big as onions like yellow onions. 

I just harvest enough of my garlic for our uses and let it keep expanding itself. In the spring I separate the cloves and spread them out. 

Andi, any suggestions for where to buy some of those potato onions to get a patch started? Are you interested in selling or bartering any of yours?


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

OK Andi- it's official. You have been elected to try out this new product in your garden and report back to all of us as to how well it grows etc etc. *places the golden garden spade in Andi's adept paws*

:flower:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I think I got my start off ebay ... but as I no longer use ebay, I'm not sure if you can still find them there or not.

I found some at the link below ... I have ordered from them before with "no problems."

Yellow Potato Onion (Hill, Mother, or Pregnant Onion) 8 oz. [66601] - $11.50 : Southern Exposure Seed Exchange, Saving the Past for the Future

My dad has a onion patch (plain white onions) which does well each year. I have tried it and some years they make it over, some years they did not. I think it has a lot to do with our weather... And that being the reason I went with the potato onion.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Centraltn said:


> OK Andi- it's official. You have been elected to try out this new product in your garden and report back to all of us as to how well it grows etc etc. *places the golden garden spade in Andi's adept paws*
> 
> :flower:


Thanks for the smile and the golden garden spade. lol


----------

